# Adria to be sold



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The parent group ACH Firmengruppe is to sell Adria Mobil. The buyer, if there is one at this time, has not been named.
http://camperjournal.com/szene/slowenischer-hersteller-adria-wird-offensichtlich-verkauft


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Why sell a profitable success story.....interesting!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Adria Mobil was founded in 1965 in the former Yugoslavia. As a result of the company's long standing as a low-price brand, the quality and ambience of the caravan, the company, under the leadership of Sonja Gole, has developed into a successful brand throughout Europe. Adriamobil now belongs to the Slovenian ACH Group with 99.7 percent. In addition to working as a Slovenian importer for Mercedes Benz and other trading activities in Croatia and Bosnia-Herzegovina, ACH is also active with Union Hotels in tourism. In addition, ACH is active in the financial and IT sector. In recent years, the company ACH has accumulated a lot of debt and wants to sell the company Adria Mobil as part of a restructuring. Adriamobil, in turn, has undergone an enormous development in recent years and has given ACH exceptional results. Lange, managing director Sonja Gole has tried to prevent the sale. In the meantime, Ms Gole had even tried to acquire a majority of Adriamobil with the help of the Swedish manufacturer Kabe by issuing preference shares to the existing shareholders. This attempt failed. Almost ironically, the fact is that the company ACH is owned by some 91 percent of the investment company Protej, in which Sonja Gole holds a good 14 percent share. Now the Adriatic management has agreed to the sale after about one and a half year legal dispute with the consent of the works council. The condition is that the vehicles are manufactured at the current location in Novo Mesto and the brand name is retained. Around a dozen commandments have existed, including from France and Germany. After the confirmation of the sale remains only the question about the new owner. It is expected that ACH will be able to provide a definitive answer to the coming year change.

Sorry you have to scroll across to read this translation.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Interesting. They've done well over the last 10 years or so - good products. Let's hope that hymer don't buy them - hymer have too much off the market already. Maybe Pilote or Rapido?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

TRIGANO
Acquisition of ADRIA Group
Trigano announces it had entered into exclusive negotiations with the shareholders of Protej
d.o.o to purchase 99,08% of the company in a view to acquire Adria Group. Protej d.o.o is a
Slovenian holding owning ACH d.d., the mother company of Adria Group.
Established in 1965, Adria is one of the most recognisable brand names in the European
leisure vehicle market. The company manufactures and markets motorhomes, caravans and
mobile homes. The group is profitable (current operational profitability comparable to that of
Trigano’s), employs around 1,500 people and achieved a turnover close to M€ 350 in 2016.
This acquisition shall generate significant synergies (purchasing, industrial and commercial).
It is part of TRIGANO’s strategy of development through external growth in the fields of leisure
vehicles, accessories for leisure vehicles and trailers.
Financing of this acquisition will be ensured by already available credit facilities granted by
Trigano’s banking pool.
www.


----------

